# New LRG Complete with PayPal template demo release!



## lightroomgalleries (May 7, 2008)

We finally got a demo up and running of this awesome new Lightroom web template. Includes full paypal features, ability to create up to 8 custom pages, unlimited number of galleries can be used, and much much more. Have a look at the demo at http://www.lightroomgalleries.com and let me know what you think.

thanks!
Joe
lightroomgalleries.com


----------



## theturninggate (May 7, 2008)

Looking good, Joe. The WYSIWYG editor is really cool.


----------



## jheartland (May 7, 2008)

*LRG with PayPal*

Excellent news and thanks in advance.  I'll be watching this thread and will be sure to try the new gallery out.  Right now I'm using some of TTG's Client Select galleries and while they're very nice (thanks Matthew) there's still more that could be done.  The PayPal option is the most important, I want my clients to be able to order directly from the gallery without me as an intermediary.  

If you're looking for ideas - I'd like some of the TTG Client Select features:

Processing options
Photo Ratings

And also some way of toggling between differently processed versions of the same image.  My current client wanted to see some BW versions of the color images I put up in the TTG gallery and I had to duplicate the whole image set in BW and then order the gallery so that the color/BW images are side by side.  Re-generate the index and upload, etc. Since I had to double the images, it loads twice as slow.  It would be cleaner to have a single displayed thumbnail and a switch/toggle to control the viewing options to display differently processed versions.  

Gallery: www.chrispiperphotography.com/clients/jett/index.php
Pwd: josie

As a reference, I'm also looking at the SmugMug or Zenfolio pro accounts, but I prefer to keep it all under my control and done through LR.  

Thanks for listening,
Chris


----------

